# 3 in/ 6 out DSP Processor Void Digidrive/Xilica DCP-3060



## larryboy2911 (Jun 27, 2008)

Void Digidrive (Xilica DCP-3060) 3x6 DSP Speaker Proc. - eBay (item 180665094309 end time May-16-11 12:47:08 PDT)

Excellent sound quality! Hell of a price!


----------

